# Ilo lcd tv



## debra_denton (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a 26" Ilo tv. The remote will not do any thing except turn the tv off and on and that's it. I need the vidio button to work so I can use my DVD player. I thought it was the remote so I bought a new one and it does the same thing. Does anyone know what the problem could be? I can't even get it to work manually.. Thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi debra denton

Try to re-program the original remote's DVD button ONLY by entering the player's code or by doing it manually and see if it solves the problem. If the old remote still doesnt respond then do the same thing to the new one. Re-enter the code for the dvd. Sometimes the remote loses the code when they are dropped on the floor one to many times or when the battery dies out.



post back your findings.


----------

